# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Cymbalophora pudica.

## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros subo una foto realizada esta mañana en la Sierra Norte de Sevilla, es una polilla a mi opinión muy llamativa.

Cymbalophora pudica es una polilla del Arctiidae familia. Se encuentra en el sur de Europa y el oeste de África del norte.
La envergadura es 35-42 mm. Las polillas son en el ala de agosto a septiembre, dependiendo de la ubicación.
Las larvas se alimentan varias hierbas y Taraxacum officinale y otras plantas bajas de crecimiento.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cymbalophora_pudica
Es una traducción.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (14-oct-2015),HUESITO (14-oct-2015),Los terrines (14-oct-2015),willi (17-oct-2015)

----------

